# Vacation Plans



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, so much for my two weeks of vacation. I got called yesterday evening and my vacation is about over. I am on hot standby, meaning I will be heading to work either today or tomorrow making plans for possible hurricane. We will be shutting down the plant to make things safe for the plant and public. With the storm turning more each day, it is breathing down our neck once again. Anything can happen from now till then, but it keeps taking a small western turn each day and every morning I wake up, it gets closer and is showing to be almost on top of my area this morning. My wife and her mother are heading up to Athens Texas and I get to stay at work up until just before the storm hits and we will close the gates and head north as a group. Not sure where yet. These things are getting very old to say the least.

Bobby, you need to get out soon also as well as many others that live in the area. I will try to keep in touch for a while as possible. When it's all over, I will be working long hours trying to get the plant back up an running once again but after Rita, it tood 4 weeks to get things up running once again. Hope this works our better. Anyway, at least you will know where I am at if I don't get the chance to check in. Until then, I will check in as much as I can. Prayers to all of you.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Good luck over there. Shutting those things down and coming back up can be tough.

I may be over there with you getting my mom, if it doesn't turn to us.

Y'all be safe!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You have your work ahead of you all right. Be safe and keep in touch as you can.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Yep, Gustave is messing with just about everyone in the oil/gas business here on the coast. I don't like the split in the computer models either. I'm told NASA has been adding a few hundred miles of West to the projection so far based on their experiance with the models. Looks like a few of the models are starting to show what NASA has been predicting all along. Here at the pipeline operations center, folks may start heading out to the inland backup centers this afternoon.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have decided to go tonight to my daughters house so I can go to the rodeo. But I am driving back Sunday if everything looks ok. I will then get everything that needs to go like the big dog in the back yard. If this thing speeds up and hits before I get back Sunday I have someone that is going to take the dog with them. I have good insurance on everything except the dog.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby, Sunday is when most people will be evacuating. May be difficult comming back and then going again. Expecially where you live. No really good way out.

Thanks all, we will be praying for all of us as if this thing gets large, it could affect lots of people. These things cost us a lot as well. We learned so much from Rita. Have lots of water on hand as you may be without water for weeks possibly. I now have a home standby generator so as long as I have natural gas, I will have electrical power and with Rita, we never lost natural gas. We now have special hologram cards that allow some to get back into the area if they close down the cities as happened with Rita. No one gets back without the hologram. I plan to stay here upon returning after the storm if it hits near here as I will be required to report to work asap. None of us are out of the woods on this one yet. Please get prepared.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Slip - that's not a good way to spend a vacation. I know you were looking forward to it. If you lose communication be sure to check in as soon as you can so we'll know you're OK. Bobby - hope all goes well with you - be careful. Let's pray this thing breaks up and causes minimal damage.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heckuva note on yore vacation, Dale.. Just be SAFE !!.. If ya don't mind a long commute, you'd be welcome here at the 'double-wide' for the duration...but dunno if that sucker is gonna give us some grief over here as well.. During/after Alicia in the 80's I was without power for three weeks..but outside of a couple of 70 foot trees blowed over, we came thru it sweaty but unscathed... Same goes for you, Bobby..if'n you get stranded or caught up in evac traffic, I got room for visitors so long as they don't mind stepping in the occasional pile of doggie **** every now and then...Ol' dog cannot stand thunder/lightning/rain...Goes berserk !!!....

Wish that sucker would find some uninhabited stretch of shoreline to make it's entrance.Latest landfall prediction I see is about 2 AM Wednesday AM..but who knows...

Good luck to all....jd


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just got word. Vacation is over and I report back in morning to work. I would rather postpone my vacation rather than not have a place to go back to work at. I will make it up later, no problem. Was trying to take it soon as I am going to Thialand in October for a couple of weeks and again in December or January for an extended stay of a month or two for business. Just wanted to get it out of the way as I will be gone enough already later in year. Thanks and will check in as available.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck you guys! I've been watching this develope and wish every one of you and your families the best and that all will be safe.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm hanging in here still. I am at plant working. Going on 24 hours soon and still have a ways to go. Thought I would be able to slip out tonight to get a little rest time, but a person that was supposed to come out, got a little concerned about the slight turn it made towards us and decided to not come out. I am having to watch the Central Controls tonight which I haven't done in many years and on a normal basis, the Union would never allow it because I am in Leadership and is not allowed. However since no one showed up, I am here and hope someone comes to relieve me in the morning so I can hopefully get some rest. Anyway, we are looking pretty good on the storm at this time and hoping it doesn't turn, but sure hate to see it go anywhere. I can't wish this storm on anyone but pray it does little to no harm. I sure don't want to live through another one either though after Rita. It was a life changing event in my life with the loss of my brother in law after a delayed effect from Rita and was just like living in a third world country for 3 - 4 weeks. Crazy what we take for granted such as grocery stores, gas stations, lights, water and such. Anyway, we are still here hanging on until tomorrow. Bobby, watch that storm but looks like you will be fine almost no matter what it does at this time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear you're doing OK. Thank goodness the storm is moving fast rather than building - hopefully will ease things a bit. Hang in there and keep us informed.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I thank God all here on this space was spared by Gustav and that Gustav came in much less in strength than what was expected. I know the people in LA still got damage and I know how it feels to be locked out of your homes and community for periods of time although I was able to come in with a special pass a few years ago. I worked a couple of 24 hour days the last few days of my vacation or lack of vacation. I will get it back soon. Hope this is all the threats we have again this year. My wife went North to Athens and I was staying here at work no matter, unless it got really bad and we would have left but everything worked out well for us, but as we are relieved, others are not as fortunate. Since this did not happen in New Orleans, the people just outside of New Orleans don't get any recognition or coverage.


----------

